# Shepton Outdoor Show Jan 2007



## LadyJ

Hi All,

We have the chance of getting some electric for Shepton Show in January the price would be £11 + vat per unit at 6amps for duration of the show. We would like your coments on whether you will be going to the show and would you want electric as this has to be paid for up front by 8th December, so we need numbers please as to who wants it a.s.a.p. Nuke will put the money up and we will collect it from you at the show.

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## olley

Hi Jacquie, electric, yes please.

Are we not going with the CC then?

Olley


----------



## DABurleigh

Jacquie,

Yes please to leccy Fri & Sat nights.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Olley

Testing the waters to see if we have members wanting electric if so then we have our own pitch at Shepton with electric with Nuke putting up the money to pay for it, which we pay back at the show to the rally marshal. We have to have numbers to book the electric through the electric company by 8th December. We seemed to upset the CC this year :roll: don't know if they would want us again :lol: 

Memebers wanting electric so far:-

Olley
LadyJ
Daburleigh
Gaspode
Artona
Motorhomer
Batch
Zulurita
Warty
Welshman
Jarcadia
Stormy
Zoro

Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie

We're deffo in. Friday and Saturday, please.

Gerald


----------



## olley

LadyJ said:


> Hi Olley We seemed to upset the CC this year :roll: don't know if they would want us again :lol:
> Jacquie


Not surprised some of you naughty people didn't ask their rally marshal where to park, your bumpers wern't all in line plus that 40' MHF flag :wink:

I was a good boy, he said I could come back next year. :lol: :lol:

Olley


----------



## 88927

You are always a good boy Olley :roll: :roll: :roll: 

NOT :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## gaspode

Hi All

Well, you can count us in for the hook-up Jac.

I'm stickying this thread Jac. I know we don't normally do this for rallies and meets but as Nuke needs to commit money up front within a short period I think we need to get the attention of everyone who intends to be there.

Those of you who add your names to the list for electricity, can you please also add your names to the list of attendees and confirm as soon as you have booked with Stone Leisure (pre-booking closes 15th December). You'll appreciate that as Nuke will be paying for the electricity up-front we won't want any withdrawals once the money has been paid. Also be aware that if you don't say that you want a hook-up now, it can't be made available after Nuke has booked the number of hook-ups required.


----------



## olley

Bump


----------



## artona

Hi

Yes please to elec for friday and saturday

stew


----------



## olley

hi jacquie, I could just paypal £12.92 to nuke, or would you rather I paid on site?

just adding a bit of confusion.

Olley


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Hello Jackie


Hopefully I will be able to travel by then If we come it would be nice to have electricity please. 


Motorhomer


----------



## Batch

Yes please Julie and I would like electric. Thanks

Kevin


----------



## LadyJ

*Shepton Show*

Hi All

I have added you all to the list above for electric but must point out if you order electric then you must pay for it even if you do not go to the show as it has to be paid for up front by Nuke. The price is £12.92 including vat. The rally marshal ( probally me and Jen Clianthus) will collect this amount from you when you arrive at the show.

Geranpasa has been deleted for the list as he thought it was September we were on about :roll: :lol:

Olley pay us at the show that way we wont get in a muddle I hope :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## zulurita

*Shepton Mallet Show Jan 07*

We would like to go to the Show and have electricity as well.

Are MHF going to be there from the Thurs?

Zulurita & Judy

PS: Where is the list for attendees? I will send off my form to Stone Leisure today, do I put down Motorhome Facts as club?


----------



## clianthus

Hi Zulurita

We will add you to the list of members wanting electric hook-up. 

The list of attendees is at the bottom of the home page in the rally section, click on Shepton show and then list of attendees.

As for booking with Stone Leisure, I have a query with them at the moment as they do not appear to have a section on their booking form for the club you intend to camp with. So if you could add your name to our rally list but hang fire for the moment with Stone Leisure until I have a reply.


----------



## zulurita

*Shepton Mallet Show Jan 07*

Hi,
Me again, I went into list of attendees to change my status to confirmed but couldn't!

Anyway as Stone Leisure have taken my booking I guess it should now be confirmed status. I have booked from the Thurs so will need electric for thurs, fri, sat and sun. Do we have to leave on Sunday or can we stay over until Mon am?


----------



## zulurita

*Shepton Mallet Show Jan 07*

:lol: and 

I've just seen that I had an email and had to click on a link for confirmation!! Well I've done so and I see my status has been updated to confirmed  
Oh this technology...........

I've signed up for broadband via talktalk............I just wonder if I will cope with setting it up :wink: Still I have a while to go yet as its only forecast for the end of Jan 07.........I'll be glad to have a quicker internet as this dial up has definitely got slower!


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Zulurita

Yes camping will be from Thursday and you can stay till Monday 12pm

I agree with you dial up is getting slower  

Jacquie


----------



## zulurita

*Shepton Mallet Show Jan 07*

Thanks Jacquie for that,

Also I had already booked with stone leisure before I read Clianthus' post, guess I was too quick off the mark :wink:


----------



## 97993

> Geranpasa has been deleted for the list as he thought it was September we were on about


I'm not suprised .its just took me 20 mins to realise your on about the Outdoor shepton rally as apposed to the american RV rally as Shepton does not appear in the rally title it may well confuse even more people, why not put *Outdoor* in your post tile Jaquie
Geo


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

We were hoping to get started next year early Jaquie and do the Shepton outdoor Rally but I have jury service starting on the 2nd of January, so I will not be able to pick the new van up until some time later and no one knows when these jury sittings could end, it says it could be one or two weeks or months  

Ah well, we look forward to a year of motorhoming once we get started.


----------



## warty

*Shepton Mallett show*

we would like to go to the Shepton Mallett show with electric please 

John Hyslop


----------



## LadyJ

Have added you to the list warty

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

I was just going to say that Jacquie :lol: 

Just to let members know we have delayed sending in the club booking form until we knew whether we could get electric hook-ups for this show. As you can see from this post we only found that out on Thursday and sent in the form straightaway.

However Stone Leisure will probably not have processed it yet and may tell you that we have no spaces booked.

I would therefore ask members to wait a few days before booking with Stone Leisure.


----------



## LadyJ

Any more wanting electric at Shepton ? £12.92 inc vat for the weekend



Jacquie


----------



## 88929

*Shepton Show 12 - 14 January 2007*

Hi Jackie,
Yes please, would appreciate electric at this show. Arrival day Friday 12th
Regards Welshman ( Mal & Elaine Davies)


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Welshman Mal have added you to the list for electric.



Jacquie


----------



## 88929

Hi Jackie,

Thanks for that. See you all at the show, looking forward to it as usual.


"Take care out there"


----------



## jarcadia

Hi Jacquie
Can you book us down for Show and electrics please. 

Had a good trip back home, thanks for meeting up with us this morning and dropping off the bits
Brian


----------



## LadyJ

HI Brian will add you to the electric list glad to see you got home ok


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

That it then or is there any more wanting electric 11 so far


Jacquie


----------



## Batch

Should we book with Stone Leisure yet or do we wait
Kevin


----------



## warty

lady j

sorry but i seem to have deleted your last email re; confirming my booking re;shepton mallett , i have paid stone leisure this morning,arriving at the show friday pm around 19.00
can you please resend the said email

Thanking you
John Hyslop


----------



## clianthus

Hi Kevin

I'm pleased to report that Stone Leisure have now confirmed that they have received the MHF booking and therefore it is now OK to make your booking. I would advise booking by telephone or by post rather than using their on line facility as the website doesn't allow you to choose any clubs to camp with and doesn't seem to give the £2.00 discount. Make sure you tell them that you want to camp with Motorhomefacts when you book.


----------



## artona

Hi Jenny

Do we tell Stone Leisure we want elec or is that something totally seperate

stew


----------



## clianthus

Hi Stew

No that is something separate, we have to book the hook-ups with the electrical contractor supplying the show. Just tell Stone Leisure you are with Motorhomefacts.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Warty

Its ok I will confirm you.

Jacquie


----------



## artona

Hi

Ok

stew


----------



## zulurita

*Shepton Mallet Show Jan 07*

Yippee 

Tickets arrived in post today from Stone Leisure and have MH Facts written on front. 

Now we just need lovely crisp and sunny days as opposed to wet and yuck.

Here's hoping


----------



## DABurleigh

"Now we just need lovely crisp and sunny days as opposed to wet and yuck. "

Ah, now, you see, that was the £2 optional extra you've all ducked out of paying!

Look forward to see you there, regardless of the weather. If we could put up with it earlier this year (famous last words ....)

Dave


----------



## zulurita

*Sky Pace didibox*

Don't go doing a RAIN DANCE :wink: Dave

Yes it will be good whatever the weather but its nicer walking the dog if its not raining


----------



## DABurleigh

What a shower that Stoneleisure crowd is. Web site has failed links. Online booking does not permit advance booking discount. And when you phone at 4:35 pm on both numbers you get a recorded message saying the office is now closed because their office hours are until 5pm.

I give up.

Dave


----------



## clianthus

Hi Dave

I know how you feel!!

I hope I have now sorted out the problem. Here is a copy of my e-mail to Stoneleisure and their reply. I have checked their booking form which has now been altered as per my request. However having tried their on-line booking, it seems to send all the details via e-mail so members may still prefer to either book by phone or print out the club booking form and send it by post. It's entirely up to you, but will you please confirm in the Rally section as soon as you have booked. Thanks.

Copy of my e-mail to Stoneleisure:-

I don't think I made it very clear what I meant in my
last e-mail!! When I said there was no club booking
on line, I meant that there was nowhere on the online
booking form for people to put that they wanted to
camp with Motorhome Facts. As we are arranging
electric hook-ups for our members we thought you would
need to know who was camping with us so we were all
together with the electric hook-ups.

Copy of my reply from Stoneleisure:-

Hi Jenny,

Having read my answer to you again, I don't think I made it very clear 
either.
I've just checked up on our website and we now have a separate booking 
form for all clubs. Go to our site, click on booking and then click on 
the booking form where it asks if you are with a club, you'll then get 
the club booking form and you just put your club name on. The rally 
passes will have the name of the club on them and your members will be 
directed to your area when they arrive at the main gate. We give the 
electricians a copy of our club areas plan so they will know where to 
find you.

I think everything should be plain sailing now, but if there is 
anything I've forgotten' jut let me know.

Hope you all enjoy the show.

I just hope she's right !! If anyone does have any problems booking please PM me and I will do my best to help


----------



## LadyJ

Anymore going to Shepton and wanting Electric please shout up as booking for electric will close on 1st December allowing Jenny time to get forms off to the electric company.

12 so far for electric

Jacquie


----------



## zoro

I would like to attend and please put me down for electric

Steve F


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Zoro,

I will add you to the electric list and welcome look forward to meeting you at Shepton.


Jacquie


----------



## zoro

Tickets now ordered and paid for. Only 8 weeks to go 

Steve F


----------



## LadyJ

Members wanting electric are:-16 @ £12.92 for the weekend including vat

Olley
LadyJ
Daburleigh
Gaspode
Artona
Motorhomer
Batch
Zulurita
Warty
Welshman
Jarcadia
Stormy
Zoro 
Wattapain
Linal
Cobaltkoala

Any more wanting electric if so hurry up and let us know as soon as possible as we close the books as of 1st December

Jacquie


----------



## wattapain

Hi there, I'm new here - and to mh'ing.
About to pick up our first next week - a Hymer camp 544K. 3 years old, only 9500 miles, and pretty good nick I think. went to Excel today and really had to restrain myself from buying all the lovely 'bits & pieces. 
Have decided we want to go to Shepton Mallett thoug - how do i get info/tickets please? And yes we do want leccy please. 
Reallyexcited, can't wait till next Saturday!!  

Terri


----------



## zoro

Hi Terai 
Well done I have to say that since we got ours and had a few trips out its fantastic 
See you at Shepton


----------



## clianthus

Hi Terri

Welcome to MHF and Motorhoming. 

Great you want to join us at Shepton Mallet Outdoor Show, I'm sure you will buy lots of bits and pieces that you never even knew you needed :lol: 

I will add you to the list for electric hook-up and if you go to the Rally/Meet section at the bottom of the front page you will see Shepton there. Add your name to the list of attendees, you will be shown as unconfirmed. You will then receive an e-mail asking you to confirm when you have booked with Stone Leisure. There is a link to their web-site where you will find booking instructions, either by fax, phone or online. Be sure to tell them you wish to be with Motorhomefacts.com. As soon as you have booked you will be able to confirm.

Hope this doesn't sound too complicated, it's not really.

If you have any queries please feel free to PM myself or LadyJ (Rally Co-ordinator and Marshall), look forward to meeting you at Shepton.


----------



## wattapain

Thanks for the helpful replies - thank you Jenny - look forward to meeeting you there.
Have printed off the booking form and will ring them tomorrow to book.
This is so exciting, a new adventure beckons. 
Hope to travel round Europe and the UK over the next few months/years.

Terri


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Wattapain Terri,

I have added you to the electric list for Shepton when you phone Stone Leisure don't forget to say motorhomefacts as the club you wish to camp with to get your £2 discount. Look forward to meeting you at Shepton.


Jacquie


----------



## wattapain

hi all, just to say I got the tickets today, so you can confirm our place please. 
Saturday we collect the 'van - SO-O-O-O excited :lol: 
Terri


----------



## clianthus

Hi Terri

Thanks for letting me know you have booked, I have now confirmed you.

Getting your new motorhome must feel like Christmas come early in your house!! Hope everything goes smoothly for you on Saturday and look forward to meeting you and your new van at Shepton in January


----------



## linal

Hi Lady J.
Please add my name for elec. Will get in touch with Stone leisure DREKLY as they say down here in cornwall.
Thanks,
Linal.


----------



## clianthus

Hi linal

LadyJ is away at the moment, I will add you to the list for electric. Will you please let me know when you have booked with Stone, then I can confirm you as a definite attendee. Thanks


----------



## wattapain

Well, we got it!!   
And we both love it  .
Drove it home ( through part of North London ) on Saturday 
afternoon :roll: but made it home OK  . 
Driving around yesterday - visiting ( mh'ing) friends and showing her off then we went to a large camping store in Canvey and bought a few 'bits' (as you do :wink: ).
Saw a few other mh's and they waved :lol: - had read that you (we now :lol: ) do this so I was ready for it and waved back  - wouldn't have known that without this site though so there you go. Hopefully the start of a VERY large learning curve.
Have tried to add a pic of us picking up the van from the previous owners. They were just so unbelievably helpful, they left us loads of extras - even a 12v kettle, which I only just found this morning when I was putting away some of my new stuff in the cupboards. And they also left a card and a bottle of 'fizz' in the cupboard. Fantastic. 

hope my attachment works :roll: 
Terri 8)


----------



## wattapain

Try again :roll: 8)


----------



## linal

Hi, have phoned and booked with Stone leisure tickets on way so can be put down as a definite.

Thanks,
Alex. (linal)


----------



## cobaltkoala

*Is it Hard?*

Does the Shepton Site have Hardstanding, just wondering as the boggy mud in the showground is legendary.


----------



## olley

Hi Cobolt, last year most of the motorhomes seemed to be on the concrete access roads, we were half on the grass and half on the road. Don't know were the MHF pitch is going to be.

Your right the grass is very boggy

Olley


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Linal

I have added you to the electric list now look forward to meeting you.




Hi Cobaltkoala,

Shepton in January is mainly all on hard standing the road ways are used, not sure where our pitch will be as yet, but definately not on grass I should think as we have some very large units attending



Jacquie


----------



## cobaltkoala

*New Booking !*

Hi Jacquie,

Have just made an online booking for Arr. Thurs at Shepton.

We would also like Power and would appreciate being added to the list.

Many Thanks


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Cobaltkoala,

I have added you to the electric list look forward to meeting you there



Jacquie


----------



## krull

At the risk of getting shouted down by all and sundry, I am intrigued to know why anyone would want to spend £13 on leccy for 2 days. Surely everyone has a gas heater, fridge and cooker. And your leisure battery should last for 2 days. The whole point of m/h's is that they do not require an umbilical cord like most caravans, they are self sufficient. 


Just wondering, that's all?


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Cobaltkoala,


Could you please add yourself to the rally list on the front page. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh

krull,

Believe me, I'm with you in spirit. The fun of motorhoming for me, in no small part, is the autonomy they offer. As an example to appreciate my mindset, when caravanning I bought a hand-winch, because I spent so many weekends wondering if I would need the campsite's 4x4 to get me off a wet, sloping pitch on the Sunday afternoon, that it took a lot of the pleasure away. I carried that heavy winch for 10 years, never used it, but it was the best value-for-money gadget I bought for the pleasure and peace-of-mind it gave 

Now, having said that, in December, January & February, if I'm not moving for 3 days, or if the temperature might be sub-zero, on these cold, long dark nights I do enjoy plenty of TV and a small radiator going all night, so would have hookup every time, JUST in these conditions.

Dave


----------



## cobaltkoala

Hi Jacquie,

We have confirmed on the list as requested...However...
Oooops we made a mistake and firstly confirmed on the ...

"The Motorhome & US RV Show Shepton Mallet Motorhome Rally" with the date 00/00/000. DOH!

Not sure how to remove ourselves from the list, could you point us in the right direction? Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## clianthus

Hi cobaltkoala

Don't worry about it I will delete you from that list.

Look forward to seeing you at Shepton in January.


----------



## olley

krull said:


> At the risk of getting shouted down by all and sundry, I am intrigued to know why anyone would want to spend £13 on leccy for 2 days. Surely everyone has a gas heater, fridge and cooker. And your leisure battery should last for 2 days. The whole point of m/h's is that they do not require an umbilical cord like most caravans, they are self sufficient.
> 
> Just wondering, that's all?


Hi Krull my blown air heating system draws 10 amps stick the telly on and thats another 10, turn on some lights and I could be over 25, even with 600amps battery capacity it ain't going to last 3 days.

I could run the genny every day to charge them up, but I always worry that the fumes or noise are going to annoy somebody, so EHU is magic.

As dab said it's peace of mind.

Hi dab I looked at a 4ton winch the other day only £100, very tempted. :lol: :lol:

Olley


----------



## sparky_speedy

Hi Jacquie

Could you please add us to the list for elec for Fri and Sat. I am just about to book with Stone Leisure. 

Look forward to meeting up with everyone after the Xmas rush - its nice to have something to plan for. Hope its not too wet like the York Show !!

Debbie


----------



## sparky_speedy

Hi

Have just booked by phone so please mark us as definite.

Debbie


----------



## jarcadia

Hi Jacquie
Have booked with Stone Leisure this morning.
Brian


----------



## artona

Hi

all booked on

stew


----------



## clianthus

Hi

sparky_speedy, artona and Jacardia all now confirmed as booked with Stone Leisure and on the list for electric hook-up.

Look forward to seeing you all at Shepton in January.


----------



## LadyJ

Motorhomer also booked and confirmed and on electric list


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

That it then for electric at Shepton booking for electric closes on Friday so if you want it shout now :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All 

I have just received the site map for Shepton our camping pitch is just behind halls A & B in front of the Caravan & Camping Club pitch yellow bit. We are the white bit between the 2 pink bits :roll: :lol: Now you all know where to find us hopefully.


----------



## clianthus

Well that's it folks, Electric hook-up booking is now closed.

If anyone else wants to join us at this show you are all very welcome, please add your names to the list of attendees in the Rally/Meets section at the bottom of the Main page, but unfortuneately you will not be able to have electric hook-up.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Folks

Just a reminder that booking with Stone Leisure closes on 15th December for Shepton Show so if you want to come camp with us please get booking soon but you will not have electric.


Jacquie


----------



## cobaltkoala

*Any MHF Youngsters?*

Any of the attendees going with children?

We have a f9 and m12 to entertain, if their are more we could perhaps put them all into a big box and padlock them in 

Seriously though it would be nice if they had others to get aquainted with.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Cobaltkaola,

As far as i'm aware the only one with a child going is Artona with Jessica. There may be others there though as some on the rally list I have not met yet..


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Come on folks is that it for Shepton???? It's usually a great show and you know you will all have the glooms in January, so don't keep looking at the motorhome on the drive, use it and join us at Shepton Outdoor Leisure Show!!

Pre-booking does close on 15th December, so to get your £2.00 discount be sure to book before then, tell them your club is MHF to ensure you are parked with us and then add your name to our list of Attendees in the Rally section at the bottom of the main page. Unfortuneately pre-booking for electric hook-up closed on 1st December so no more hook-ups are available.

Hope a few more will join us


----------



## artona

Hi Cobaltkaola,

yes jacquie is right, we have jessica aged 1 yesr and 2 days. your two are more than welcome to pop in and meet her  

stew


----------



## clianthus

Hi Stew

Hope you can fit all Jessica's birthday and Christmas presents in the van :lol:

Happy Birthday Jessica!!!


----------



## cobaltkoala

*Love to Meet*

We are sure our two would love to meet Jessica, that was our choice for our eldest sons name before we knew he was a boy! We still use it sometimes to wind him up. :roll:

As for christmas presents, was everyone not agreed all children would simply get a MHF membership, an orange and an apple.


----------



## clianthus

Hi cobaltkoala

Come on now don't be mean throw in a chocolate orange and some chocolate coins!!


----------



## artona

hi

_Hope you can fit all Jessica's birthday and Christmas presents in the van_

thanks Jen, er we are struggling. Grandma bought her a ride on toy - we had to convince her it would be great for Jess to keep it at her house lol.

It will be nice to meet you at Shepton cobaltkoala. I reckon Jess will be mobile by then. She was really ill a couple of months ago and whilst is fully recovered now it has set her back. But suddenly a couple of days ago we saw her pull her self up on her cot side and this morning we saw her crawl for the first time. We have now making barriers to stop her falling in the van

stew


----------



## LadyJ

One of our members who has booked for Shepton and also booked electric unfortunately cannot attend, he has very kindly offered his tickets at half price to anyone that would like them but you would have to pay the full price for the electric though. So if anybody would like these tickets please pm me a.s.a.p thanks. Please not anybody already on the list as you have already booked electric unless you want to pay for 2 lots :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

TICKETS NOW GONE

Just to remind you all that booking closes on 15th December which is Friday so if you want to come and camp with us get booking quick.


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi everyone

As Jacquie has said pre-booking for this Rally closes on 15th December, so anyone wanting to camp with us must book before that date.

Please could the 17 people who have confirmed booking and booked electric hook-up check their tickets and make sure they have MHF written on them somewhere (Mine have it written in the top left hand corner, well they have "Mhmfacts" written there, but that's pretty close for Stone Leisure :wink: )

If it is not on their tickets can they please contact Stone and make sure they are booked to camp with us as their club. I only ask as their numbers are not the same as ours, ie Stone Leisure say they have only got 13 booked with us!!


----------



## zoro

Hi Clianthus. 
My orange ticket 'rally pass' has 'MHM.Facts' also on the top left hand side with the number 79 on the right hand side. 

Steve F


----------



## clianthus

Hi Zoro

Mines no 83 so you must have booked before me!!


----------



## cobaltkoala

*All Correct*

Our pass has MhmFACTS and 122 on it so thats another cleared for landing.


----------



## wattapain

Yep, ours says Mhm facts no 89 
:lol: 

Terri


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Hello 

ours has MhFacts top left corner & 119 in top right corner


Motorhomer


----------



## jarcadia

Hi Jenny
I'm fairly certain ours have MHF on the tickets, won't be able to check as we are in USA and tickets are back in Wales. Temperature here in 70's with nice blue sky: we really do miss the cold wet British weather
Brian


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Brian,

You lucky people have a good Christmas don't get sunburnt and could you please bottle some sun and bring it to Shepton :lol: 



Today is the last day for booking for Shepton folks.


I have a 2 for 1 Voucher for day visitors £5 for two people that is, if anybody would like it please pm me with your address and I will put it in the post to you.


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Brian

Wish I was there !!! Temp here a not too bad 11c a bit grey and gloomy but not wet at this minute.

Have a lovely Christmas in the sun and look forward to meeting you at Shepton.


----------



## zulurita

*Shepton Mallet Show Jan 07*

Hi my rally pass has mhm.facts on top lefthand side and number 57 on rhs.

all tickity boo then


----------



## Batch

I have a green pass with RALLY PASS on it and Number 77 doesn't mention MHF. Is this OK?


----------



## clianthus

Hi Batch

Mine is green also but I have the No written in felt pen at the top right hand corner and Mhm.facts written in felt pen at the top left hand side. Did you tell them your club was MHF?

Anyway I wouldn't worry about it but if you get chance give them a ring on Monday and just check that you are booked to camp with us, if not I am sure they will alter it for you.

Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## cobaltkoala

*I have an Orange One ;-)*

I have an Orange One ;-)

But it has the relevant details for MHF so all well I think just a colour issue.


----------



## Batch

I hope it's OK as I have booked the electric with MHF


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Batch,

It will not be a problem Kevin just appear at our pitch :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Batch

Thanks Jaquie. That'll be Friday evening


----------



## oldroly

Jacquie
I have just provisionally booked a pitch with you for Thursday through to sunday. I would like electric hook up if poss. I will now book through Stone Leisure link and comfirm with you later.

Regards
Dave & Sheila


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Oldroly,

Dave & Sheila I am sorry but booking closed yesterday at Stone Leisure for Shepton Show in January and we closed booking for electric on 1st December. I think you will now have to pay on the gate, if we have enough room in our allotted area you are more then welcome to pitch up with us, but we will not be able to supply you with any electric sorry.

Jacquie


----------



## oldroly

Thankyou Lady j
I should have booked earlier. 

Dave & Sheila


----------



## Batch

Jaquie
Have phoned Stone Leisure and they are sending me a new pass with MHF on it. Thanks for your help
Kevin


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Kevin see you in January then with correct tickets :lol: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Jacquie,
Have pm'd you :wink:


----------



## suedi_55

We left it too late to book with hook up (too cold in our van without it) so wont be camping. We will be comming for the day on Saturday only and will try and find you to say hello. We have put our names down for the Sept show as not to miss out on that one!!
Hope you had a good xmas.
Sue and Ian.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Tricia,

I have pmd you back :lol: 


Hi Sue & Ian

Sorry can't help with the electric but come and have a cuppa when you get there. There will not be any electric in September Sue.


Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks Jacquie

Have added my name to the list


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

Just to remind you that Shepton Show is next weekend, hope the weather is kind to us!!

Attached is a welcome flyer/information sheet for attendees. If you are coming to Shepton, please download the file and print it out to take along with you if you wish.


----------



## artona

Hi Jenny

Nice one Jenny. Reading the Daily Express yesterday there will not be a show. 6 Ft of snow, 80mph winds and hurricanes etc. See you there, hopefully


stew


----------



## cobaltkoala

*Yes Please to Snow*

Now that sounds like a great weekend ... 6 Foot of snow!!!

As long as we get in and get the gas on before the first flutters.

Snowball Fight Anyone


----------



## gaspode

Better go early then to make sure we get set up before they lock the gates. 8) 

Never been to a show during a snow storm before, should be a new experience. We've seen heavy frost, pouring rain, minor hurricanes, heatwaves and gales. Snowballing will be a bit different.

Us MHF folk aren't easily discouraged. 8)


----------



## LadyJ

O you are a cheerful lot :lol: Year before last I think it was we had gales snow and pouring rain all in 1 weekend at Shepton, good job most of it is inside. Shall I bring me toboggan :lol: or me water skis or even a wind surfer.


Jacquie


----------



## gaspode

LadyJ said:


> Shall I bring me toboggan :lol: or me water skis or even a wind surfer.
> 
> Jacquie


Well, watching that shoud be worth the entrance fee on its own - LadyJ on a wind surfer - the mind boggles. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

*Re: Yes Please to Snow*

Camping out in the snow, hope so, should be fun  I must remember to bring a carrot for the snowmans nose...it's the little things that matter 8) might loose some vans though, particularly mine which is white already :wink:

I must remember to fix my pennant high up so you can find me Sunday 

See you there, nice touch with the download thingy, handy having info like that available thanks.

MHS...Rob


----------



## LadyJ

Download thing is on page 8 for thoes of you that havent already downloaded it.

Gaspode Ken I'll have you know I have done all 3 in my younger days :lol: 


Motorhomersimpson Rob I will bring a shovel to dig you out if you get buried :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 98452

Theres no way I will be well enough in time to take the bus but wondered if as a day visitor could come along and meet some of you guys.

I would need to carry a small seat with me as still got no breathe after the pneumonia I had but wondered would it be to much with the crowds there?

So desperate to meet some of you guys


----------



## LadyJ

Hi RR John,

No problem I shouldnt think with carrying a small seat there are places where you can sit down usually for a coffee etc. Our van always has the kettle on as well, you would be made most welcome to partake of a rest and breather mind you as we both smoke maybe not such a good idea :lol: but im sure one of the none smoking vans would offer you a seat and a drink.


Jacquie


----------



## artona

Hi

You are more than welcome to join us for lunch/coffee/tea etc John.

stew


----------



## MOTORHOMER

*Re: Yes Please to Snow*



Motorhomersimpson said:


> Camping out in the snow, hope so, should be fun  I must remember to bring a carrot for the snowmans nose...it's the little things that matter 8)
> 
> MHS...Rob


mmm.
Funny you should mention a carrot for the snowmas nose. My teenage grandson said you need two carrots . One for the nose & one for.......!!!!!

Motorhomer


----------



## nukeadmin

I am now coming as well, on my lonesome as Isabella just getting over Bronchiolitus so Jue willl be nursing her at home in the warm.

Get the kettles on for when i arrive


----------



## 102001

*SHEPTON SHOW*

HAVE RECEIVED TICKETS FOR SHOW WRITTEN ON THEM MHF NO 328 LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING MEMBERS

GARY & SANDRA + 2 EVIL CHILDREN

HOPE TO ARRIVE FRI PM IF NOT DEFIANTLY SAT AFTERNOON


----------



## DABurleigh

"Please could the 17 people who have confirmed booking and booked electric hook-up check their tickets and make sure they have MHF written on them somewhere"

Jen,

Just been out to the van and it is Mhmfacts 84.

Thanks for the flyer - that's what I like about MHF, informal but organised 

On my lonesome too. Ali has Uni run to Sheffield.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Hi gjc Gary & Sandra look foward to meeting you at Shepton.


Nuke Kettle is always on 


Dab :lol: not at all organised 


Have you all printed your flyer off it is on Page 8 of this thread for thoes of you that haven't.

John and I will be on site from Wednesday pm onwards if anybody has any queries please don't hesitate to phone me number is on the flyer.

Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner

If there are any electric absentees, can I have first option on a electric hook up so I can keep me cheapo wine cool. :lol: Otherwise I'll have to run the genny for the wife's iron lung!!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

I have MHF written in black with number 92...I’ll also be on my own as Deb is tied up this weekend…yes, I promise I’ll untie her when I get back Sunday :wink:  

See you all there  

MHS…Rob


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Spacerunner John as far as I am aware at the moment all 17 that have booked electric are coming, if there is anybody that does not turn up you can have there electric (£12.93) as you shouted first you will have first refusal :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Jac

I think we could be in luck, sounds like there are a couple of lonesome men at large at Shepton Show!!!

Hi Nuke

I'm not good with a kettle but I'm very handy with a corkscrew and you know you are always welcome to visit. We will have the flags out, sorry pennants !!! so you won't have any trouble finding us :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Jen,

:lol: :lol: :lol: Three men on the lose if you count Nuke so that sorts Tricia out as well :lol: :lol: :lol: 
and don't you get plying Nuke with booze as he has to drive home else you might have a lodger for the night.


Jacquie :


----------



## clianthus

Hi Jac

I don't mind lodgers, as long as they pay their rent!!

Spacerunner

You are in luck with electric hook-up, please check your PM's


----------



## wattapain

Sorry to be live up to my alias :roll: & be a REAL PAIN.
, but what facilities, if any, are available @ Shepton?
It's our first rally  and we're not really sure what's what here. 
Do we need to bring full water tanks? What about grey waste etc? 
Sorry if these are dumb questions ( believe me we have a lot more equally dumb ones :roll: ) 

We really do KNOW NOTHING 8) 
Terri


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Wattapain Terri,

There will be water taps, toilets and toilet emptying also grey water emptying there is also about 3 showers there. I would come full with water as you may have a hike to the tap, bring a water carrier to fetch water in if you havent got a carrier I am sure somebody will lend you one. When you get there the chaps on the gate will send you in our direction hopefully :lol: 
Just keep asking that way you will learn.

Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh

LadyJ said:


> Three men on the lose if you count Nuke so that sorts Tricia out as well :lol: :lol: :lol: Jacquie :


Wow .... thanks :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Hi Wattapain

I can assure you you will not be a pain!!! Everyone at Shepton will be available to give advise if asked and quite often when not asked :wink: 

Just find your way to Jacquie and John and you are then in safe hands, usually with a cuppa in them :lol: 

Look forward to meeting you there. Have you downloaded the info sheet on page 8 of this thread? You may find it useful.


----------



## zulurita

*shepton rally/show*

Well isn't it exciting............snow :wink:

Down here in Paignton the forecast is for bad weather rain and gales but din't here mention of snow but then it is usually colder up Shepton Mallet way.
Looking forward to meeting everyone, we shall leave Thurs morning so should arrive somewhere around lunchtime, all being well and weather permitting.


----------



## wattapain

Yes I agree it's VERY exciting - never been on a rally before so really looking forward to it now. 
Thanks to lady J & Clianthus for their helpful replies to my queries. 
Can't wait to meet you all :lol: 
Terri


----------



## G2EWS

Hi All,

Unable to use the Winnie at the moment as I am replacing the lights, hence we did not book. However, you do not get away from us that easily!

Claire, Eleanor and I will be down to see you on Saturday. Look forward to seeing you all then.

Regards

Chris


----------



## mike800966

*Shepton Show*

Hoping to visit on Fri or perhaps Sat, but Guv'nor wont tax the van for this month!! So will be in the car.
Would we notice a mere 40' flagpole , perhaps someone might let us sit in the lee of ther 'van whilst we suck our damp sarnies ?.

Hoping to see you there!

Mike & Ann


----------



## artona

Hi

I have instructed the Euromobil's quartermaster to order in copious quantities of tea and coffee and air support are on standby to drop more in if needed for all the visitors - you are all more than welcome to pop in.

As to the snow I have just discovered that The Express newspaper chose to report on the one forecast station who mentioned snow whereas the other eleven forecasting bodies make no mention at all, so it looks like a 1 in 12 chance.

stew


----------



## TheBoombas

*Anymore room at Sheppton*

Is there room for one more?
Have not booked yet as Lorraine is still trying to beg for the time off work.
We are hoping to turn up on Friday before dark & pay at the entrance?

Brian & Lorriane


----------



## LadyJ

G2EWs 

Chris look forward to seeing you all there do you think you will be able to find us ok this time :lol: 

Mike800966 

Mike & Ann 40ft flag pole will not be up this time as Snelly has got it but we will have little pennants flying and you are more than welcome for a sit and a cuppa. 

BJNorris 

Brian & Lorraine yes we will have room for you to camp with us so just appear at our pitch. No electric though sorry.

Artona 

So are you the tea wagon now then Stew? I'll bring me own cup :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## artona

Hi Jacquie

Got the Urn on the brew as we type. 

stew


----------



## LadyJ

Jolly good Stew we are on our way as of now see you all there. Suns shinning as well can't be bad


Jacquie


----------

